# How many yards of fleece for my new double CN cage?



## Spiritpaw

Hello again everybody.
Everything is going mostly great with Nikolai and Skeever. I just got my critter nation double cage and want to buy some fleece for it. How many yards will I need for two changes? I do not want to short myself come cleaning time. And i have heard of bull clips and binder clips for the shelves. What are bull clips, and where do you find them? Also how do you secure the tray fleece? 
Also in the future can i design the liners to be better? And where is the best place to learn how to make accessories? I will buy them for now but want to make my own, since Skeever has shown he likes to destroy the expensive store bought ones,lol. His cozy hammock is shredded and full of holes.

Nikolai has gotten over his nippiness but is still grabby with food. I will clicker train him some Zen games for that I think. I have also started introducing them, and so far all is going well. They do get a bit poofy but only sometimes and Skeever is shoulder shoving and boxing a little with Nikolai, but it seems like they are just figuring out who is boss, I do not see any hatred and Nikolai seems to love having someone around to make him braver. Skeever seems indifferent. And He was the one who needed the buddy,lol.

Also Skeever has a vet appointment today, because he is constantly sneezing while awake. He does not seem sick in any other way but I feel this is probably something to get checked especially since he sneezes so much sometimes that he must be frustrated. Any Ideas on what this could be?

Teegra and pack


----------



## Phantom

I bought 6 yards of fleece to cover my two trays and my shelves in my ferret nation. It gave me 1 whole set and 1 more tray for the bottom.


----------



## JLSaufl

a yard of fleece is 36x60. The trays are 23x35, shelves are 17x23 and ramps are 6x18. You're going to want 2 inches extra for each item. 

So 1 yard 1 inch will give you enough fabric for 1 tray, 1 shelf and 2 ramps, so you will want to get 2 yards 2 inches to ensure you have extra. If you want double layer you want 4 yards, and 6 inches, so you have extra for when you turn sew them together and turn them right side out.


----------



## ratsoff2ya

i just got my DCN in the mail yesterday. i bought four yards of fleece (jo-ann's fabrics was having a sale!) and i have way more than enough for two sets of liners. i use binder clips to keep the fleece stuck to the trays, though i might buy some packing tape and tape the excess fleece to the bottom of the trays for some extra security.

regarding accessories, i've found that my rats like crap that i pulled out of the recycling bin far more than anything i've bought at a pet store. boxes, fabric scraps, bits of cardboard, toilet paper rolls... basically just stuff to chew on. i use pipe cleaners to hang stuff up in their cage; they like trying to pull it down. sometimes i'll weave fabric in and out of the cage bars. i made some crappy hammocks out of old t-shirts and leftover fleece and they go nuts for them (meanwhile, their $17 petco hammock gathers dust - go figure). they also went nuts for a $2 cat toy that was basically just a stuffed triangle. it didn't do anything, make any noises, etc. but they liked carrying it around with them until they chewed it to shreds. weirdos. <3


----------



## JBird

I don't have a CN, so I'm not sure about how the trays work, but I keep my liners secured with velcro. It's so easy! I just superglued the receptive velcro (be sure to use the "hard" side on the cage... if you put the hard side on the fabric, it will stick to everything in the dryer!) and then sewed the soft side onto the fabrics, all in the same place. Keeps the liners flat, clean, and pretty! And saves fabric, since you don't have to wrap it around the tray, I would think.


----------



## Phantom

I created pillow case type covers with my cage liners by the way.


----------

